# Duplicate CPC Certificate



## prithvichippada (Apr 4, 2011)

*cpc certificate..*

how many days can i get my cpc certificate when once done with cpc exam


----------



## lindseya (May 27, 2011)

prithvichippad,

Have you recieved your certificate in the mail as of yet?  If you have not, you can contact AAPC at 800-626-2633 press option 0 and a representative will help you can get you taken care of.

Thank you,

Lindsey Archibald
AAPC


----------



## drsnpatil (May 27, 2011)

*Duplicateeeeeeeeeeee*



prithvichippada said:


> how many days can i get my cpc certificate when once done with cpc exam



Hey prithvi, your previous means original with anyone company or you not still received original. I thought it may be with your company that's your original please check with your companies account department.


----------

